# Vom Orenburg



## Liulfr (Nov 10, 2015)

Just curious if anyone here has a Vom Orenburg pup, or has worked with them. 
http://www.vomorenburg.com



Also wondering if anyone has thoughts on this paring.
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/breeding.result?father=719788&mother=2051590


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Honestly, I had never heard of vom Orenburg until you started posting here and I'm in GA. I haven't seen any posts about vom Orenburg puppies here.... That's not a bad thing though. 

On the pedigree, hopefully someone will chime in but there aren't a lot of WGSL people on this site who study those pedigrees. 

Maybe hop on some WGSL pages on FB if you don't get any response here.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

If you've really gone thru --> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html

and feel confident in those breeders then you should be good to go.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I do like Gracia though.

Nice moderate conformation. Looks strong, nice head. 

Love to see moderate dogs do well in show.


----------



## Liulfr (Nov 10, 2015)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> If you've really gone thru --> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html
> 
> and feel confident in those breeders then you should be good to go.



I'm confident! (I know the breeder very well, personally.) But I was curious if anyone on this forum specifically had dealings with the breeder and/or these lines just to link up in a "common interest" sort of way.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Just strictly out of curiosity (nothing negative at all) how long have they been breeding? I'm just wondering how they got under my GA-GSD radar! 

Are they going to the South Metro show in January?


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

btw....just having a WGSL will puts you in a common interest category.


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> J
> 
> Are they going to the South Metro show in January?


Even if breeder is not would be great for the OP to go and watch  I'm looking forward to going


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

:thumbup:



Mrs.P said:


> Even if breeder is not would be great for the OP to go and watch  I'm looking forward to going


----------



## Liulfr (Nov 10, 2015)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Just strictly out of curiosity (nothing negative at all) how long have the been breeding? I'm just wondering how they got under my GA-GSD radar!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Michelle has been involved in breeding and training her entire life. Her dad bred and trained Beagles in upstate New York. She's raised 13 GSD litters, specifically.  

I doubt they'll go to the show in January because of the puppies, but that's just me assuming.


----------



## Liulfr (Nov 10, 2015)

Mrs.P said:


> Gwenhwyfair said:
> 
> 
> > J
> ...


I would LOVE to, but I'm moving that weekend. Unless I can convince my husband to let me go to the show while he holds down the fort. 

Are you both in the Atl area?


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Yup. Depends if they can divide and conquer, part of the family stay home with Mom and babies, other half handle the show.

von den Oher Tannen puts on a SV show in S. GA every spring, usually. So that's another possibility.

South Metro should be fun because there should be a nice mix of WLs and SLs there.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Sent you a PM. 



Liulfr said:


> I would LOVE to, but I'm moving that weekend. Unless I can convince my husband to let me go to the show while he holds down the fort.
> 
> Are you both in the Atl area?


----------



## Liulfr (Nov 10, 2015)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Yup. Depends if they can divide and conquer, part of the family stay home with Mom and babies, other half handle the show.
> 
> von den Oher Tannen puts on a SV show in S. GA every spring, usually. So that's another possibility.
> 
> South Metro should be fun because there should be a nice mix of WLs and SLs there.



Ohh, I could definitely make it in the Spring. When do they put out info for that? 

Also, Juliette von den Oher Tannen is Gracia's daughter.  Michelle and Nadia are friends.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Yes and I *believe* the sire of your litter is owned by von Lotta. Yuliya, who is friends with my breeder.

It's a small world when you start getting into it.  

Unfortunately there's not an easy place to keep up with shows that I know of. Ask your breeder, watch for announcements on von den Oher Tannen's FB page.





Liulfr said:


> Ohh, I could definitely make it in the Spring. When do they put out info for that?
> 
> Also, Juliette von den Oher Tannen is Gracia's daughter.  Michelle and Nadia are friends.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

I have met Vom Orenburg in person, love them, love the dogs. The breeding program is fantastic. If you know any of the top bloodlines and interested in WGSL this is one of the breeders to go to. Vom Orenburg, Oher Tannen + Von Lotta, you can't go wrong.


----------



## Liulfr (Nov 10, 2015)

Neko said:


> I have met Vom Orenburg in person, love them, love the dogs. The breeding program is fantastic. If you know any of the top bloodlines and interested in WGSL this is one of the breeders to go to. Vom Orenburg, Oher Tannen + Von Lotta, you can't go wrong.


Thanks, Neko! Great to hear such a ringing endorsement! We're going to meet our boy tomorrow.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Liulfr said:


> Thanks, Neko! Great to hear such a ringing endorsement! We're going to meet our boy tomorrow.


Why don't ya friend them on Facebook, I think you will be pleased to see all the happy families and gorgeous dogs  I can't wait to see your furbaby. I have two from Oher Tannen, but I have many many friends now that have dogs from all 3 Kennels mentioned. It's a great community up in Atlanta and my girl is done showing, she turned two, but I can't wait to go to the next show to see all the breeders and some gorgeous shepherds. What litter is your future pup from?


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey you! :greet:

Are you going to the show in GA in mid January? Will Nadia be there?




Neko said:


> Why don't ya friend them on Facebook, I think you will be pleased to see all the happy families and gorgeous dogs  I can't wait to see your furbaby. I have two from Oher Tannen, but I have many many friends now that have dogs from all 3 Kennels mentioned. It's a great community up in Atlanta and my girl is done showing, she turned two, but I can't wait to go to the next show to see all the breeders and some gorgeous shepherds. What litter is your future pup from?


----------



## Liulfr (Nov 10, 2015)

Neko said:


> Why don't ya friend them on Facebook, I think you will be pleased to see all the happy families and gorgeous dogs  I can't wait to see your furbaby. I have two from Oher Tannen, but I have many many friends now that have dogs from all 3 Kennels mentioned. It's a great community up in Atlanta and my girl is done showing, she turned two, but I can't wait to go to the next show to see all the breeders and some gorgeous shepherds. What litter is your future pup from?


We are friends on Facebook! If you're on their page, I tagged them in a picture of my puppy earlier tonight. Michelle and I actually talk daily. She is such a sweetheart. Love her. 

Green male from the "L" litter is mine. 
Available Puppies - Vom Orenburg German Shepherds


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Liulfr said:


> We are friends on Facebook! If you're on their page, I tagged them in a picture of my puppy earlier tonight. Michelle and I actually talk daily. She is such a sweetheart. Love her.
> 
> Green male from the "L" litter is mine.
> Available Puppies - Vom Orenburg German Shepherds




omg i saw a picture and said this one is cutest of them all and she said, his mom is seeing him tomorrow and said the name......... I picked out your puppy as the cutest before knowing he is yours!!! omg that will be a gorgeous boy, that expression already!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Hey you! :greet:
> 
> Are you going to the show in GA in mid January? Will Nadia be there?


Do you know more details? who is hosting? 

Ruby is now 2 and officially done showing, she had her laproscopic spay surgery today at UF.


----------



## Liulfr (Nov 10, 2015)

Neko said:


> omg i saw a picture and said this one is cutest of them all and she said, his mom is seeing him tomorrow and said the name......... I picked out your puppy as the cutest before knowing he is yours!!! omg that will be a gorgeous boy, that expression already!


I might be slightly biased, but I agree.  I'll be sure to post lots of pictures tomorrow after our visit!



Neko said:


> Do you know more details? who is hosting?
> 
> Ruby is now 2 and officially done showing, she had her laproscopic spay surgery today at UF.



I'll PM you the details for the show Gwen was asking about. Hope Ruby recovers quickly! (Also, go UF!)


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Liuflr......Gracie is GORGEOUS!

Congratulations!

Moms


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

He is the cutest!!! and what she does with them before they go home is just awesome! 

So happy for you. 

Yep go UF! so far i am very impressed with the follow ups and care. They treat animals like VIP. It's expensive but worth it. If i even have emergency that's where I am going.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Sharpsburg, GA - South Metro is the club.

I'm sending you a PM too.....




Neko said:


> Do you know more details? who is hosting?
> 
> Ruby is now 2 and officially done showing, she had her laproscopic spay surgery today at UF.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Neko, check your PMs.


----------

